# Fluval Spec Filter Too Strong



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi,

I just bought a fluval spec and as I've read the filter is too strong even on the lowest setting. Just to share a tip, for the short term I bought a plastic plant that's used by turtles etc and is held on by a suction cup. The plant I thought would be far to pokie but its slowed down the water flow and the fish loves hiding in the plant. 

Hope this helps someone until they can find a permanent solution. 

Cheers


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

PS. the plant is the one on the right hand side


----------



## ModFish (Apr 15, 2013)

There are a few options for mods. Check this thread

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=128565

Page 15 or 16 someone has posted the best mod I've see but takes some hunting to find the parts... Links are provided in the mod posting.

There are several options listed here.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=164705

You'll really like the first link. Please participate.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

*Update*

Hey, thanks for the info, really appreciate it. I bought this tank for my other boy who died the day he was supposed to go in it. I've found another mod that someone has done. They've installed the two little fishes 1/2 ball valve to the filter hose. I'm picking one up tomorrow. They are around 6 bucks in Canada.


----------



## ModFish (Apr 15, 2013)

cowboy said:


> Hey, thanks for the info, really appreciate it. I bought this tank for my other boy who died the day he was supposed to go in it. I've found another mod that someone has done. They've installed the two little fishes 1/2 ball valve to the filter hose. I'm picking one up tomorrow. They are around 6 bucks in Canada.


You might want to read Fluval thread as some people were concerned about the ball valve damaging the pump. FYI


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Crap! Thank you


----------

